# Duncan's Ritual



## BroJordan (Jun 29, 2013)

Opinions on the easy accessibility to this? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jun 29, 2013)

Interesting but wouldn't pass muster 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 29, 2013)

Outdated ritual. The Ace of spades for the Anti.


----------



## Txmason (Jun 29, 2013)

True I agree 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2013)

Close but... NOT IT!!!

Fuel for the anti-masons!


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 30, 2013)

BroJordan said:


> Opinions on the easy accessibility to this?



It gives ***** ***** ***** which I promised to keep secret so unless we've sat in lodge together or traded dues cards I won't help you locate a copy.

There's a thread "I've been studying" that is partially about it.  Bad idea to use it to memorize from because of variation from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.

As to its availability - How many people does it take before a secret is no longer a secret?  Millions have been raised over the centuries.

The official secrets may be the modes of recognition and maybe more depending on your jurisdiction but the real secrets of Masonry are the sort that can be shouted from the rooftops and no matter how many people hear them they remain secret.  That's the cool part about Masonry.


----------



## widows son (Jun 30, 2013)

^^^ I like this.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jun 30, 2013)

How is it the ace of spades for the anti?


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## jimakar (Jun 30, 2013)

What is Duncan's ritual? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rhitland (Jul 1, 2013)

shh the esoteric work is the patsy secrets to hide the real ones! And Morgan thought he let the cat outta the bag sha right!!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 1, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> *It gives ***** ***** ***** which I promised to keep secret .....*


Now I know why it is called profane!

just kidding! :w00t:


----------



## widows son (Jul 1, 2013)

"How is it the ace of spades for the anti"

• Because as even though it is outdated, it still has all the ***** ***** ***** in it. This is a prime tool the anti mason uses.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 1, 2013)

Gotcha, thank you! I have heard of it but never seen it. I was told it was out dated with some good nuggets, but over all nothing to get excited about. 


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## crono782 (Jul 1, 2013)

I find it a very good read and insightful to the ritual history. I've got a copy of Look to the East ritual book and am waiting on my Lightfoot monitor. I'd love to find a Duncan ritual book in original printed form for my collection. Look to the East is a plain english ritual book from some decades ago, though not as popular as Duncan (no illustrations). But yes, I've seen anti-masonry sites specifically use Duncan's ritual book as citation for their supposed exposes of freemasonry.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 1, 2013)

Some of the books I was told to begin looking up are as follows:

Coils Masonic Encyclopedia
Royal Arch Guide and Compendium
Freemason Guide and Compendium

Not 100% sure on spellings of names (Coils) but that was where I was told to start. 

Any comments? I do not have any of the books yet. Just started looking. 


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## KevinHarp1 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I'd love to find a Duncan ritual book in original printed form for my collection.



Amazon has it. 

Recommend not reading it until you know the ritual for your state as it will only make it harder for you to learn. 

Kevin
PM, Virginia




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't recommend Coils or Royal Arch for you yet. Coils and likewise Mackey's are laid out just like an encyclopedia, word by word. It's more of a reference than anything. You are a ways off from the Royal Arch, so I'd just avoid that one for now as well.
I'm not familiar w/ Freemason Guid and Compendium so I can't comment much there. As for all of these, I'll give you the same advice I give our non-MMs in my lodge: wait until AFTER you are a master, then pursue reading. For a couple reasons: First you'll likely stumble onto "spoilers" about future degrees and also, you have a wealth of information already in your monitor. I advise, to build your masonic educational edifice there and afterwards seek to adorn it with further reading. Go back and re-visit the EA, FC, etc sections and spend time contemplating what they teach. Once you have a firm foundational grasp of the symbols and lessons, then seek further elaboration on the teachings.
As for what you should read, I like the book "Speculative Masonry" (I forget the author presently), and The Newly Made Mason (haywood). Afterwards, perhaps Symbolism of Freemasonry (mackey) and then either Coil's or Mackey's Encyclopedias. If you decide to go york rite, then the same principles apply: wait until your are through it then go back and read up. Then perhaps the Royal Arch guide. Same if you decide on Scottish Rite and so forth.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'm wanting a non POD copy of all my masonic texts and most of what amazon has is POD (print on demand). A lot of my collection is for collector or reference only. I'm already mostly prepped' for my B cert now.


----------



## widows son (Jul 1, 2013)

If one is not MM or a RAM I would stay away from Duncan's Ritual, lest he wants to ruin his Masonic experience.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 1, 2013)

I do not plan on ruining the experience. And I fully understand that prying in tomes of knowledge can cloud experiences and spoil fun. 

I like to gather knowledge and do reflective research. Finding topics and theory's and bringing them to others to discuss and talk about it, and then grow from it. I tend to be very logical and tend not to take everything I hear and read to heart. Only with thoughtful introspection will I begin to believe whole heartedly.

My plan is to locate, quote, and obtain.

One of the practices I am currently doing is going through EA work and write/draw insights learned from lecture. 


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a good read, but if you try to learn the work using this, you'll get caught red-handed. Learn the work, become a Master Mason, then read it for education and fun.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 2, 2013)

widows son said:


> If one is not MM or a RAM I would stay away from Duncan's Ritual, lest he wants to ruin his Masonic experience.



I have seen 3 degree versions that would not ruin the RAM experience but definitely a bad idea to go looking for it until after you have presented your Master Mason proficiency.

On the other hand I've purchased a copy of a UGLE Emulation Ritual that was for sale at one of the California GLs I attended.  When I picked it up and started glancing through it I got cautioned that in that jurisdiction it was for entertainment only.  As usual for a book of standard work the *** *** *** are replaced by underscores.  Otherwise, just another variation on the ritual I'd learned to be able to have a vote at GL.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, what is RAM? Please explain.


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## rhitland (Jul 2, 2013)

Royal Arch Mason = RAM 
I heard you get the real word there!?!?!


----------



## crono782 (Jul 2, 2013)

I saw the initials RAM and thought the real word was gonna be "Baa"! ;D I knew the goat talk would come full circle, lol.
The Royal Arch Mason degree would be the 7th degree of the York Rite. Elsewhere it is done differently, but that is how it is in the US.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, makes sense. Thanks!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------

